

Interactive map reveals where you can afford a flat in Berlin - moklick
http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/mietkarte-berlin/

======
moklick
The project is Open Source. You can find the code on Github:
[https://github.com/berlinermorgenpost/mietkarte](https://github.com/berlinermorgenpost/mietkarte)

